

Android Honeycomb 3.1 Comes To The Asus Eee Pad Transformer - bigwophh
http://hothardware.com/News/Android-Honeycomb-31-Comes-To-The-Asus-Eee-Pad-Transformer/

======
JshWright
So many words... so little content... Was the play by play of how updates are
installed from the SD card (complete with bizarre insect related similes)
really necessary?

"So was it all that and a box of Fenway Crack Jack? Suffice it to say that 3.1
doesn't quite drive the RBIs like Youk and Gonzalez or jack-up home runs like
Ortiz, but it's smooth on the base-path like only Jacoby can be and yeah, the
ladies can get their Ellsbury on too."

Really? The article reads like something a high school student wrote, trying
to hit the 2 page (double spaced) mark...

That being said... my Transformer arrived yesterday, and I'm very pleased with
it so far. I look forward to an even better experience with 3.1.

~~~
TedsGame
Your whinyness and bitchitude are duly noted.

------
ericfrenkiel
i'm a big fan of this device - looking forward to seeing 3.1

